# Help me with my form???



## rlong (Jan 12, 2011)

Tag
In for the read


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

For a coach to properly analysis your form, they observe you from several positions, not just the front.
It appears from the photo that you are leaning back slightly based upon the paneling behind you. Your right elbow appears to be slightly low. How stable are you when using your stance? From the photos your stance appears to need work. The feet should be shoulder width apart. The toes of both feet should be turned toward the target approximately 30 degrees. Correcting one flaw can help clear up several problems you may be having. Communications with a coach are extremely important for this reason.
What are you experiencing during the shot, after shooting and with your release?


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I'll work on my stance , move my back elbow up, during the shot I have alot of float on my pin and want to drop out of the bottom of the target. I'll work on it and take new pics and repost.
Thank you , I'm always willing to take advice to make my shooting better.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Excess me the back elbow is fine, I am talking about the bow hand elbow or right hand side. Please have a picture taken from behind your elbow for alignment and the back. Lets see how you stand on the shooting line. Are you having any trouble with your back tension release? I notice that your front stabilizer is angled downward, which could cause you to drop out of the bottom of the target. Too much forward weight can also have similar effect.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Bowgren2 said:


> Excess me the back elbow is fine, I am talking about the bow hand elbow or right hand side. Please have a picture taken from behind your elbow for alignment and the back. Lets see how you stand on the shooting line. Are you having any trouble with your back tension release? I notice that your front stabilizer is angled downward, which could cause you to drop out of the bottom of the target. Too much forward weight can also have similar effect.


Next time I'm at the range and I'll take more pics, my release seems to go off fine, give me a few days and I'll put up more pics. Thanks Bowgren2

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

The way you are standing, your draw length looks way too long. If you correct that lean and straighten your bow arm out it may fix most of it.
The nock of your arrow should be closer to your eye and right now it is way behind your eye.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Been working on things at home , heading to the shop this weekend and will post more pics

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

xforce gal has once again given quality advice i would listen to what she says..


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Updated photos of form .









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking at this photo, I see a great deal of improvement. The main question is how does it feel to you? Are you experiencing any difference in hold? Read the PM about draw length check, if you have any questions keep the questions coming. A picture over your shoulder from behind would help me out. When you shoot now what are you experiencing?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The bow arm looks a lot nicer now in regards to the elbow joint and overall direction. Some small tweaks can get you where you need to be. Right now you're compressed in the shoulders. Meaning they're bunched upwards and pulled in. Hunching them. They need to come down and be in a low position. This will help you hold steadier and also take away low holding and vertical bobs on target. 

The way you'll need to do this is by adjusting the draw length longer. The facial anchor points and head position are good so keep them consistent, but lengthen the draw length to allow the bow shoulder to come out to a more natural position. You can get an idea for the length to adjust by holding the bow arm out and down how you're wanting it to be and drawing the bow back while leaving it in that position. Reach out towards the target and hold that reach. Then see how far the string is away from the face. 

The same needs to happen with the d loop. You'll want to lengthen it out to allow the shoulder to come down and also to come back around towards the back some. This will lock you in place much better and make your shot easier on you. Lowering the rear shoulder is what also keeps you from fighting the pin working down during the shot. 

You can see these things in the picture below. Look at the line running vertically from the bow shoulder down to the hips and see that it's inside the hip too much. The shoulders are as wide as our hips, or slightly wider, so having it inside the hip bone shows compression. On the angular line running from the release arm's elbow to the bow arm's wrist, you can see the intersection point is below the wrist. You want that to be within the area of the wrist, and ideal the lines should come together or have the release arm's line coming in on the higher side of the wrist zone.


----------



## WolfNman (Aug 17, 2016)

My question is why isn't at least your back foot square to the target in the last picture? You're basically twisting your body to get the bow sight perpendicular to the target. That's not proper alignment and doesn't make sense.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think he got that from post #3:happy1:


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually WolfNman, that last picture is quite good for stance and upper body. The open stance allows you to make that upper body twist and adds much stability and core strength to the shot. It MAY not make "sense" to you but that is a basic premise of the NTS.

Arne


----------

